# Disque dur externe WD my book world pour Time Machine



## Jules_00 (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour tous le monde,
j'ai acheté, récemment, un MacBook Pro et j'aurais aimé acquérir un disque dur externe réseau pour effectuer les sauvegardes de mon système. 

Je suis attiré par un disque dur réseau pour pouvoir accéder à mes données partout même quand je ne suis pas chez moi. La Time Capsule développé par Apple étant un peu cher pour moi, j'aimerais me tourner vers la solution de Western Digital, le My Book World 1To.

Seulement je me pose une question. J'aimerais donc effectuer une sauvegarde Time machine de mon MacBook sur ce DDE mais aussi sauvegarder d'autres données comme des films ou des documents d'un pc windows.

Donc est ce possible de partitionner le disque dur et ainsi avoir deux accès différents ? un pour la Time Machine et un pour de la sauvegarde normal ?

merci pour votre aide 
Buzz


----------



## LeProf (26 Octobre 2009)

oui c'est tout à fait possible !


----------



## Jules_00 (26 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour la réponse ! et j'aurais aimé avoir des avis sur ce produit si quelqu'un de ce forum a eu l'occasion d'en acheter un ou d'en tester un ? 

Est ce un bon produit comparé à la Time Capsule ?

Merci


----------



## bricbroc (26 Octobre 2009)

Le WD est un bon produit.
Je l'ai acheté à la base, pour centraliser les documents que j'avais un peu partout sur différentes machines à la maison.
Après je m'en suis servi pour recevoir les sauvegardes de tout ce petit monde.
De même, j'ai créé des boites déportées pour Outlook, et ainsi m'épargner de fastidieuses récupérations de mail éparpillés un peu partout.
A l'arrivé du mac, il a su trouver de suite la possibilité de lire et écrire dessus.
Pour Time Machine, au début, les rapports ont été un peu plus froids...
Le mac ne voulant pas le voir pour y poser ses sauvegardes.
Mais, j'ai trouvé sur ce forum la solution : la mise à jour du programme interne du WD (Merci Donluca ).
Elle m'a donc permis de réconcilier TM et WD, qui maintenant font leur vie sans faire d'histoires.
Par contre je ne peut rien dire sur le module qui permet d'interroger le bestiau depuis internet, et/ou sur l'ensemble des fonctions avancées de type ftp ou https, qui font parties de ses capacités, mais dont je n'ai pas l'utilité pour l'instant.


----------



## toof44 (27 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour
Moi aussi je pense acheter ce produit pour y connecter 2 macs 
pour le stockage et aussi pour travailler directement dessus sur les fichiers stockés 
est-ce possible et est-ce beaucoup moins rapide ?
que de retansferer et travailler les fichiers sur le disque interne du mac ?
Suis-je clair ?   
j'ai un doute:rose:


----------



## Jules_00 (27 Octobre 2009)

Ouais c'est clair mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux travailler sur son ordi. C'est beaucoup plus rapide et cela évite les erreurs je pense. C'est comme sur une clé usb, je travaille jamais dessus car cela peut créer des erreurs sur les fichiers.

Pour ma part, je m'en servirais en tant que stockage de données, et sauvegarde des mes pc et aussi avoir un accès à distance  ^^ c'est pour cela que ce produit m'intéresse.

Merci pour ton avis BricBroc, il est intéressant ! 

Si quelqu'un en a d'autre

merci


----------



## Aladdin Sane (4 Novembre 2009)

Salut.
j'ai acheté un WesterDigital MyBook World de 2To pour l'utiliser avec Time machine.
J'ai fait la mise à jour firmware (depuis un PC puisque Western Digital ne fournit pas les utilitaires sur Mac...) pour que Time Machine voit mon disque.
Quand je branche le disque en ethernet, suite à la mise à jour il apparait 2 fois: une fois son nom est WD MyBook World et une seconde fois WD MyBook World_backup
Time Machine voit le disque WD MyBook World 
Mais quan je le séelctionn, que ce soit en invité ou en admion, j'ai une erreur "OSStatus 2".

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème?

Merci de votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

Bon, j'ai résolu mon problème. ca a l'air de se lancer.
je verrai dans quelques heures si c'est vraiment le cas!


----------



## globox3 (4 Novembre 2009)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Quand je branche le disque en ethernet, suite à la mise à jour il apparait 2 fois: une fois son nom est WD MyBook World et une seconde fois WD MyBook World_backup


les WD récents semblent offrir en plus du disque une mémoire (genre clé USB de la capacité d'un) sur laquelle ils stockent leurs utilitaires et qui se monte comme un CD virtuel.


----------



## surcoufofo (9 Novembre 2009)

Si la fonction media center est intéressante (reconnaissante parfaite par la Freebox HD sur le reseau), la sauvegarde est difficile à mettre en oeuvre:
- time machine ne fonctionne pas correctement
- le logiciel fourni ne tourne pas du tout sous snow leopard
- Hotline Western Digital nullissime (elle se contente de me proposer de renvoyer le produit si je l'ai acheté il y a moins de 7 jours)
- les autres logiciel de Backup peinent
- ...

un peu déçu par cet achat et par le manque de réactivité d'un fabricant que je pensai "sérieux"


----------



## bricbroc (11 Novembre 2009)

oui, j'ai un peu galéré aussi, au début, pour concilier WD et Mac OS/Time Machine.
J'avais ouvert un case sur le site de WD, pour le soft de sauvegarde qui n'était pas compatible SL : en 2 jours c'était torché, avec une réponse claire et nette de leur part.
De toute façon, il m'en faut plus que ça pour me faire baisser les bras :sleep:


----------



## joinman (16 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous.
Déjà je suis nouveau sur le forum.
Mac user depuis plus de deux ans, pour rien au monde je ne reviendrais sur Windows.

Ceci étant, j'ai acheté ce DD et j'en suis pleinement satisfait. J'ai un Imac et un MBP et les deux se sauvegardent via TM. J'ai créer deux images .sparsebundle avec l'utilitaire de disque. (ce qui permet de mettre une taille max afin de ne pas exploser la capa du WD et de pouvoir y stocker d'autres fichiers). Pour le nommage des fichiers mettre: <Nom du Mac>_<@MAC>..sparsebundle
Ex : 
MoniMac_ab121fac12d2.sparsebundle

Et là tout roule. TM démarre, trouve automatique la bonne image.

En résumé :
- Création d'un partage multimédia (photos, mp3, ...)
- Création d'un partage TM : avec les deux images
- Création d'un partage Private.

Chaque partage a des droits différents.
- Multimédia : ouvert à tous
- TM : uniquement à un user dédié que j'ai créé (TM par exemple) - ceci me permet de protéger au mieux mes sauvegardes
- Private : uniquement à un user précis (différent de celui ci dessus).

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas.

A+

PI : SSH activé car j'adore bidouiller en Linux !

Par contre, juste une question, je n'arrive pas à y accéder en https ? (uniquement en http) Si qq a une idée....


----------



## Aladdin Sane (17 Novembre 2009)

La config pour Time Machine se résoud simplement quand on sait que quel que soit le nom que l'on donne à l'utilisateur, le login pour Time Machine reste WD_Backup.
A partir de là ça fonctionne sans souci!
6 heures d'install et de tatonnements pour en arriver là


----------



## ftdm (17 Novembre 2009)

Salut !

Est-ce que le WD my book world a une fonction "économie d'énergie" qui arrête le disque dur quand il n'est pas sollicité ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (17 Novembre 2009)

Il me semble que oui, dans l'interface de gestion web.


----------



## MerkoRiko (5 Décembre 2009)

Suis sur SL.6.2 + Airport Extreme ;  TM & My Book World 2 (2To), ça a l'air de fonctionner: il faut rentrer dans utilisateur: WD_Backup & mot de passe: WD_Backup. J'ai enlevé les droits s'administration dans l'interface WD (super lente au passage...) > Mode avancé>Utilisateurs>WD_Backup - TimeMachine User. Time Machine reconnait le WD_Backup, mais par contre, je ne peux pas accéder via le menu "Partagés" du finder > est-ce parce que, je n'ai pas encore fait la sauvegarde?


----------



## bricbroc (5 Décembre 2009)

Pour info, une version du logiciel de sauvegarde embarqué du MyBookWorld(WD-Anywhere-Backup) vient de sortir.
Elle est maintenant compatible Snow Léopard.
Toutes les infos ici :
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=117&sid=111&lang=fr


----------



## joinman (5 Décembre 2009)

ftdm a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Est-ce que le WD my book world a une fonction "économie d'énergie" qui arrête le disque dur quand il n'est pas sollicité ?



Oui


----------



## xenon_40 (14 Décembre 2009)

salut tout le monde,

J'ai devant moi un IMAC, un MACBOOK, et ce fameux disque dur. Tout est à jour, et je n'arrive pas à réaliser la même config que JOINMAN à savoir : 

- 200Giga pour TM IMAC
- 200Giga pour TM macbook
- le reste de la place pour fichiers à partager.

J'ai pourtant bien crée une image disque avec l'utilitaire, avec le bon nom etc...
Mes questions:
Sur quel partition du WD se place cette image disque (MYBOOKWORL ou WD_BACKUP ou public).
Quand je lance TM, il voit bien WD_backup mais ne voit pas l'image disque (que ce soit sur disque réseau ou disque local) alors qu'elle apparait dans FINDER.
Voila un grand MERCI à CEUX que pourrait arrêter les sarcasmes de ma femme


----------



## joinman (17 Décembre 2009)

xenon_40 a dit:


> salut tout le monde,
> 
> Quand je lance TM, il voit bien WD_backup mais ne voit pas l'image disque (que ce soit sur disque réseau ou disque local) alors qu'elle apparait dans FINDER.
> Voila un grand MERCI à CEUX que pourrait arrêter les sarcasmes de ma femme


Normal ! Essai cette commande :
defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1

Cela indique à TM qu'il peut utiliser un disque distant autre que TimeCapsule....

Regarde ça aussi
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=298759


----------



## clarex (17 Décembre 2009)

joinman a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Pour le nommage des fichiers mettre: <Nom du Mac>_<@MAC>..sparsebundle
> Ex :
> MoniMac_ab121fac12d2.sparsebundle
> ...



Je profite donc de tes connaissances....
J'ai la même instale que toi (iMAc, MBP et mybook world edition).
je souhaite faire une sauvegarde Time machine de mon imac sur ce disque et là ça se complique.
Peux tu me dire où trouver cette adresse @MAC que tu mentionnes dans ton message et la procédure pour créer cette image .sparsebundle ?

merci d'avance

Alex


----------



## kazak (18 Décembre 2009)

clarex a dit:


> Je profite donc de tes connaissances....
> J'ai la même instale que toi (iMAc, MBP et mybook world edition).
> je souhaite faire une sauvegarde Time machine de mon imac sur ce disque et là ça se complique.
> Peux tu me dire où trouver cette adresse @MAC que tu mentionnes dans ton message et la procédure pour créer cette image .sparsebundle ?
> ...



soit tu vas dans les options réseau, interface Ethernet, bouton Avancé -> onglet Ethernet
Id Ethernet: c'est ton adresse MAc (il suffi de virer les ":")

ou alors tu ouvres une fenetre Terminal et tu tapes : ifconfig en0

Pour créer le sparsebundle

tu ouvres l'utilitaire de disque
tu fais créer une nouvelle image
tu choisis tout en bas l'option Sparsebundle (dans format d'image)
ensuite tu définis la taille de l'image
tu nommes l'image "iMac_de_XXX_ethernet.sparsebundle" (dans les cases  "Nom" et "Enregistrer sous")
iMac_de_XXX c'est ton nom de machine qui se trouve dans "a propos de ce Mac ->plus d'infos" ou bien celui qui s'affiche en partage réseau


----------



## xenon_40 (18 Décembre 2009)

ça marche, j'arrive bien à faire ma sauvegarde sur mon image de 200giga.
Donc merci a tous pour vous infos, et aussi au magazine ipomme numéro 26 qui vient de sortir et qui traite du sujet page 36 (gratuit en pdf  sur le site du même nom).
De plus, j'ai utilisé un script qui s'appel TimeMachine on NAS, et qui permet de créer direct l'image disque avec le bon nom et la bonne adresse MAC de EN0 (pour vérifier c'est toujours pratique).


----------



## clarex (21 Décembre 2009)

Merci Kazak pour ta réponse.
L'image est crée sur mon DD (sur le dossier public, car impossible de le créer ailleurs)
Par contre une fois que je veux configurer Time machine, la seule alternative que j'ai pour l'endroit de la sauvegarde est "Sauvegarde backup" et là j'ai beau rentrer tous les login et MdP du monde, impossible.
L'image disque n'apparaît pas.
Si vous avez à nouveau quelques lumières pour m'éclairer ...

Merci d'avance.

Alex


----------



## joinman (21 Décembre 2009)

Je pense que Kazak a tout écrit !!! :rateau:
Cela dit, as tu bien entré cette commande dans le terminal :

defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1

Elle permet à TM de voir mon DD. En effet, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur plusieurs forums, Apple ne préconise pas de sauvegarde TM autre part que sur une Time Capsule. il parait que les acquittements TCP ne permettent pas de garantir une intégrité suffisante pour les données et donc ils ont bridé la sauvegarde. Cette commande permet de l'autoriser, mais en prenant des risques....
Voir ici pour plus de détails http://www.kevinburkholder.com/timemachine_on_nas.php

A essayer donc....

PS : je pars pour Nöel (impossibilité de répondre...), donc à l'année prochaine et bonnes fêtes à tous. Longue vie à ce forum.


----------



## clarex (28 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai effectivement rentré la commande dans le terminal et pas besoin de créer d'image.
Tout fonctionne à merveille.

Alex


----------



## zecarlito (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi un problème avec Time Machine et mon nouveau disque dur 1To World Edition.
Le disque dur marche bien, Time Machine l'a bien reconnu avec l'identifiant wd_backup ... Nickel.

Mais là j'ai quelques problèmes. Sur les 150Go de sauvegardes, il ne restait que 47,8 Go et là, erreur.
Quand je relance la procédure, il monte à 12 Octets téléchargé et quelques instants plus tard, erreur.
Time Machine me dit de faire une vérification du disque mais il n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire de disque. Normal ?

J'ai tenté d'exclure des éléments de la sauvegarde et bizarrement dans le dossier application, quand j'enlève quasiment tout. Le la sauvegarde se lance correctement. Mais ... au bout de 160 Mo environ il plante, lance le nettoyage et me remet le message d'erreur .... incompréhensiblement instable tout ça !

Ai-je fait quelque chose de mal ?
Avez-vous une idée ? J'avoue être complètement perdu là !

Je suis sous Macbook Pro 13", Snow Leopard 10.6.2
WD MyBook World Edition 1To

Merci beaucoup


----------



## giga2me (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum. Depuis 3 ans j'ai en partie switché et me suis constitué un réseau domestique (bientôt terminé).
J'ai partiellement parcouru ces quelques échanges précédant et suis fortement intéressé par vos tests et découvertes. Jaurais pour ma part quelques compléments et infos à vous donner mais avant décrire nimporte quoi je préfère vérifier et confirmer mes tests avec mon, tout beau, tout neuf, petit NAS WD My Book 2To (MB2To) apporté par le Père Noël.

Maintenant que jai transféré lensemble de mes données (Musiques, Vidéo, DVD Rippé, Photo, Soft) sur ce MB2To et fait quelques tests avec le systèmes téléchargement embarqué (CTorrent et HTTP/FTP) et utiliser Time Machine sur plusieurs comptes et bientôt un test avec un TV Samsung et son DLNA, etc je me plonge dans lutilisation des comptes utilisateurs et groupes.  Avec le MB2To et son soft tous fonctionne correctement, mais ce soir, ce qui me pousse à vous écrire cest ce petit souci rencontré avec les partages et droits utilisateurs pour des dossiers et fichiers créés à partir de SnowLeopard 10.6.2. A noter que ce problème nexiste pas sous XP-Pro.

```

```
Explication :
Un utilisateur User1 crée un dossier à partir de son compte User et le User2 ne peut pas lire et encore moins écrire dans ce dossier (Panneau Interdit). Mais une image prise sur le compte User1 sera plus parlante.







Question :
Comment faire (Sans passer par XP-Pro) pour que les dossiers et fichiers déposés de nimport quel compte utilisateur soient accessibles (R/W) également de nimporte quel compte utilisateur ?

En vous remerciant par avance, mais je continu à chercher de mon côté.

@+
Giga2me and after 4 us.


----------



## turri (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
je viens tout juste d'acheter un disque My Book world edition 1 To pour entre autre sauvegarder avec time machine depuis les macbook de la maison. Je souhaiterais donc faire 2 "partitions" limités en taille pour que cela me laisse de la place pour stocker d'autres choses dessus. genre 250Go chacune.
Le disque est vide. Le firmware est à jour. 
Ai-je besoin de rentrer la ligne de commande qui bloque les disque autre que time capsule ?
Comment dois-je procéder pour créer mes 2 partitions. J'ai bien lu votre post mais je ne comprends pas trop les réglages à effectuer (je suis vraiment pas doué je crois).
qu'est-ce que une partition _sparsebundle ?_
je ne sais pas trop par quel bout m'y prendre. je ne comprends pas trop comment tout cela fonctionne.
En tout cas un grand merci par avance à celui qui prendra le temps de m'expliquer.


----------



## joinman (23 Janvier 2010)

tout est indiqué un peu plus haut et sur d'autres post (tu recherches joinman) 


++

PS pour créer un partition sparsebundle tu tapes création partition sparsebundle dans google...


----------



## bricbroc (23 Janvier 2010)

giga2me a dit:


> Question :
> Comment faire (Sans passer par XP-Pro) pour que les dossiers et fichiers déposés de nimport quel compte utilisateur soient accessibles (R/W) également de nimporte quel compte utilisateur ?


A la base, les compte de type "Pierre" ou "Paul" sont là pour éviter que chacun puisse "jardiner" chez le voisin.
Mais le Wd dispose par défaut de 2 partages de dossiers qui sont accessibles à tous :
"Download" et "Public".

Donc a mon avis, le plus simple est de faire quelque tests en passant par là.
Cela résoudra peut-être ta question.


----------



## Eric32 (18 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

voici mon problème :

Mon installation est composée de :
  - une livebox Orange
  - une Time capsule 1 To
        Nota : la livebox est connecté directement à la Time Capsule via un câble Ethernet.
         Je me sert du disque de la Time capsule pour sauvegarder les postes.
  - un imac 24", 1 To
  - un Powerbook G4, 80 Go
  - un MacBook Pro, 250 Go
  - un PC de bureau sous Windows XP2, 750 Go
  - un Disque dur externe My Book de 1 To. Ce disque sert pour le stockage des films et de la musique.
  - une imprimante Canon multifonctions

Tout semble bien fonctionner *sauf...*
  - Je trouve que le réseau Wifi de la Time capsule est bien faible !! Pas plus fort que celui de la livebox (que j'ai désactivé). Je ne peux m'éloigner de plus de 10 mètres !

  - J'ai branché un concentrateur USB sur la Time capsule pour y connecter l'imprimante et le My Book.

*Constat :* l'imprimante fonctionne parfaitement depuis tous les postes, *mais le disque dur est inaccessible !! Le système le voit car lorsque je double clic sur le disque dans Finder, je vois les voyants du disque qui réagissent, mais ou bout de quelques secondes (environ 30 secondes), un message m'indique que le disque est introuvable !*

*QUELQU'UN PEUT IL M'AIDER SUR CE DERNIER POINT ?*

Merci d'avance !

*INFORMATION : Ma Livebox est elle bien désactivée ??????*

*Version des logiciels* :*
  Menu Extra  :	6.0 (600.22)
  module configd :	6.1 (610.2)
  Informations Système :	6.0 (600.9)
  Préférences Réseau :	6.0 (600.22)
  Utilitaire AirPort :	5.5 (550.29)
  Famille IO80211 :	3.1 (310.6)
  Interfaces :
en1 :
  Type de carte :	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x8D)
  Version du programme interne :	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.91.19)
  Locale :	ETSI
  Code du pays :	FR
  Modes PHY pris en charge :	802.11 a/b/g/n
  Canaux pris en charge :	1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 36, 40, 44, 48, 52, 56, 60, 64, 100, 104, 108, 112, 116, 120, 124, 128, 132, 136, 140
  Wake On Wireless :	Géré
  État :	Connecté
  Données du réseau actif :

*Réseau de Eric :*
  Mode PHY :	802.11n
  BSSID :	f8:1e:df:fe:cb:99
  Canal :	6
  Type de réseau :	Infrastructure
  Sécurité :	WPA2 Personnel
  Signal/bruit :	-72 dBm / -91 dBm
  Débit de transmission* :	73
  Index MCS :	7

* Autres réseaux sans fil locaux :*
Livebox-8550 :
  Mode PHY :	802.11g
  BSSID :	0:14:a4:62:f2:69
  Canal :	1
  Type de réseau :	Infrastructure
  Sécurité :	WPA personnel
  Signal/bruit :	-63 dBm / -94 dBm

Réseau de Eric :
  Mode PHY :	802.11n
  BSSID :	f8:1e:df:fe:cb:9a
  Canal :	100,1
  Type de réseau :	Infrastructure
  Sécurité :	WPA2 Personnel
  Signal/bruit :	-71 dBm / -91 dBm


----------

